# Removing New Computer Bloatware



## jarhtmd (Jan 27, 2010)

There are shortcut icons on my Vista laptop & my new Win7 desktop (& more were added when I installed software) that lead to junk....like credit cards (quicken); try MS office for 60 days; eBay; HP games, etc.

Some lead to internet...(http://......,etc)
Others to C:\Program files (x86)\HP Games\....
. . . . . . . C:\hp\bin\msoffice\trial\hta

Am I correct that deleting the (http://....) *icon* is all that's necessary?

Do I need to uninstall each HP game?

I can't find C:\hp\bin\.....
I don't want to accidentally delete Office2007 *that I installed.*


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Download Revo Uninstaller from here http://www.revouninstaller.com/ use it to uninstall all the bloatware.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Post a *HiJack this Log.*
*DO NOT FIX ANYTHING.*
*Download it from the link in my sign..*


----------



## jarhtmd (Jan 27, 2010)

DustyJay,

RevoUninstaller looks like an excellant tool, but I need to know *what* to uninstall.

* "*Play HP Games*" & "*Try Microsoft Office for 60 days*" are listed in Control Panel. It seems clear that these can/should be uninstalled.

* The "*eBay*" shortcut Properties shows a Target of "C:\Program Files (x86)\...\shared\WizLink.exe"Http://........ What do I uninstall for this? WizLink isn't shown in Control Panel. Does "shared" in the path indicate that the exe is shared? Does an uninstaller (RevoUninstaller or other) determine that, & if so not uninstall it? What about the "Http://........" part of the Target?

* Can any shortcut icons whose Target is "Http://........" simply be deleted? Or do I need RevoUninstaller for them?


----------



## jarhtmd (Jan 27, 2010)

Antech,

I don't have a "log" to post. Nothing bad has happened. This is simply "stuff" that I don't use/need/want. I know that I can simply delete the shortcuts to clean up the desktop, but that doesn't clean out the underlying stuff. In fact, I've cut/pasted them into a single "delete these" desktop folder. On my new 22" screen, it's really not much of a problem, but on my 12" netbook it's a different story. 

I just figured it would be best to do "spring cleaning" while the computers are still "new", before I've accumulated too much junk. Why use disk space for "HP Games" that I'll never play?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Use this on that new PC

http://www.pcdecrapifier.com/

trusted and works well.

.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

As far as the Shortcuts that are just links as you say to Ebay and such, Go to where the link is located on your computer and just delete it from there. As far as DeCrapifier goes it should work for a lot of the bloatware, I just find that for some things Revo Uninstaller does a more thorough job.


----------

